# Queen's Day ruined by some psycho



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 30, 2009)

So as not many of you know, Holland has a naitonal holiday called Koninginnedag, where you originally honoured the family and stuff but nowadays is really just an excuse to party, wear lots of orange, inflatable crowns and flags and drink beer.
The Royal family also shows up to say what's up to everyone in Apeldorn and look silly while partaking in weird games.
This year was particularly special because it was the Queen day jubilee and there was a special parade where people wore clothes from 100 years ago and rode in horse-carts and things. It's always fun and hey, free holiday!

This year a man drove through the protective barriers and the audience in a black Suzuki, passed fourteen metres away from the Royal tour bus and finished by slamming into a monument.
We don't know much about the guy yet except that he's heavily wounded and in hospital, had no apparent reason for doing this (not really sure what he was trying to achieve actually), is thirty-eight years old, Dutch and has no connection to any terrorist group or indeed any criminal record at all.
He killed four people, seriously injured five and mildly wounded eight. He also ruined this year's special Queen's Day for everyone (except Amsterdam, and even they're being quiet. Still had 90 arrests so-dar but hey, it's Amsterdam).
Read up about it here.

Thanks, asshole.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Apr 30, 2009)

what a wanker.

also the dutch still have a monarchy? fuck yeah. pot, hookers, krokets AND a queen. what more could you ask for?


----------



## H-land (Apr 30, 2009)

goldenquagsire said:


> what a wanker.
> 
> also the dutch still have a monarchy? fuck yeah. pot, hookers, krokets AND a queen. what more could you ask for?


A plane ticket, immigration forms and a pen.

...But really. No criminal record before, and now this?
I find that hard to believe.
_Something's_ not right about this.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 30, 2009)

Well the monarchs are leeches but they're all so cute and there's no reason to want to kill them ):



Honalululand said:


> ...But really. No criminal record before, and now this?
> I find that hard to believe.
> _Something's_ not right about this.


No, he really has no criminal record, which is very strange. We'll have to wait until he recovers enough to talk.
I hope he doesn't die because it would suck never to know why he did this.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Apr 30, 2009)

> Well the monarchs are leeches but they're all so cute and there's no reason to want to kill them ):


yeah!

ilu monarchs. well, harry makes an ass of himself a lot, and philip is a grumpy Greek racist, but ol' Lizzie is a badass.



> No, he really has no criminal record, which is very strange. We'll have to wait until he recovers enough to talk.
> I hope he doesn't die because it would suck never to know why he did this.


this sounds like the plot of a middle-of-the-road syndicated sci-fi series. random crazy carries out brutal and confusing attack on popular figure, and our nifty team of geeks and science heroes discover a sinister plot involving martians, atlantians and/or freemasons.

you sure queen beatrix isn't a romulan?


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 30, 2009)

it is the fucking weirdest thing ever but the guy is a total nutcase anyhow

and our princess is hot


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 30, 2009)

Watershed said:


> it is the fucking weirdest thing ever but the guy is a total nutcase anyhow
> 
> and our princess is hot


Especially shocking since nothing like this ever happens in Holland so it was a real 'what the what what' moment.
And yeah, everyone in the Dutch Royals is pretty good-looking, which is a stroke of luck what with all the inbreeding and stuff. My favourite's still Bernard and his fifty million bastard children.

I just noticed Beatrix has the same hairstyle as Liz.
Huh.


----------



## opaltiger (Apr 30, 2009)

> also the dutch still have a monarchy? fuck yeah. pot, hookers, krokets AND a queen. what more could you ask for?


nothing, but it could do with a little fewer crazy religious people


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 30, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> nothing, but it could do with a little fewer crazy religious people


and less Geert Wilders


----------



## opaltiger (Apr 30, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> and less Geert Wilders


remove the government - except for the people running amsterdam - remove the crazy the religious people, then we'll talk.


----------



## Alexi (Apr 30, 2009)

Did he do it intentionally or was he wasted? Or was it an accident?

No criminal record, I'm more inclined to believe it was an accident and/or he was under the influence of something.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 30, 2009)

Nope, 100% conscious and clear-headed.


----------



## Alexi (May 1, 2009)

Damn. That's just damn odd.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (May 1, 2009)

HE DIED LAST NIGHT fuccckkkk
Now we'll never know why he did it. This is so frustrating. Someone channel his spirit or something.


----------



## Dewgong (May 1, 2009)

wow that's lame.

he died because of the injuries, i assume? too much bleeding? :O


----------



## Harlequin (May 2, 2009)

This is sad :( poor royals


----------



## Tarvos (May 2, 2009)

Except the royals didn't get hurt. Just randoms in the crowd. :( Kids and all. What the fuck is up with a guy like that.


----------



## Eeveelution (May 2, 2009)

I heard about that. They say he was a guard or something who was fired, and his house was about to be foreclosed. He probably blamed the government for it. But instead of just verbal anger behind their backs, he figured he had nothing to lose and tried to kill them, I guess.


----------

